# Planted Tanks > Plant Talk >  mini fissiden grow rate

## sacy

Hi all
would like to check is this grow rate count normal for mini fissiden? sorry first time growing mini fissiden. 

ph5
Co2 4sec per bubble
temp 25~27c
lighting hr 10hr

taken on 7th July 2012



taken on 12th July 2012



taken on 22nd July 2012

----------


## sacy

any Guru mini fissiden grower can advise? thanks alot

----------


## markus92

isnt that already quiet moderate growth? it takes 5-6 months for non chilled temp 28-29 to grow for harvesting size. 304 months if with chiller 25-27 if i not wrong  :Smile:

----------


## sacy

I see. So this mean it will take around 3 to 6 mth to fully cover the median? 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

----------


## magpie

Yes it will take around 6 months for it to matured.

----------


## markus92

yes  :Smile:  though i might be slightly wrong, im also new at growing these  :Razz:

----------


## sacy

Ok noted. 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

----------


## sacy

Taken on 5th Aug 2012

----------


## markus92

nice!
im starting a new batch at 
27-29 deg 
w/o co2 
7 hrs of lighting a day  :Smile:

----------


## sacy

> nice!
> im starting a new batch at 
> 27-29 deg 
> w/o co2 
> 7 hrs of lighting a day


Do post the growth photo bro.  :Smile: 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

----------


## alvin235800

Is it better grow with lower temp?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## sacy

not sure alvin235800. this is my first time growing mini fissiden.

----------


## markus92

yup.. lower temp better.. tired taking photo.. very hard lol.. not clear  :Sad:

----------


## sacy

Taken on 19th Aug 2012

----------


## ralliart12

Hi, may I know where do you get the_ white plastic mesh_ used to tie your moss on?

----------


## RonWill

Plastic?? Looks more like weaved stainless mesh to me...

----------


## Navanod

Could be plastic, wrapped around something...
Makes no sense to wrap steel mesh like this?

----------


## ne0matr1x

> Hi all
> would like to check is this grow rate count normal for mini fissiden? sorry first time growing mini fissiden. 
> 
> ph5
> Co2 4sec per bubble
> temp 25~27c
> lighting hr 10hr
> 
> taken on 7th July 2012
> ...


Mini Fissidens will usually take a long time to grow if being introduced to a new water parameter. (Need time to take roots and fronds.) But once establish, they can grow faster. At the rate I'm seeing, your Mini Fissidens are growing very well. Your C02 dose seems pretty conservative. How big is your tank?
If you want faster growth, higher lighting and C02 level helps, but then again you have CRS in there. Happy growing!

----------


## sacy

Ar I'm using stainless steel mess. And use netting to warp the moss over to the stainless steel mess

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

----------


## ralliart12

Okay, maybe I should ask this instead: any where I can buy _rigid white plastic_ meshes to tie moss on?




> Ar I'm using stainless steel mess. And use netting to warp the moss over to the stainless steel mess


Argh, I responded too late. Btw, why not use (cotton) thread to tie the moss? Why wrap the moss with netting? Is the wrapping tight enough to press the moss against the steel mesh?

----------


## sacy

It due to laziness. Less effort to net over then tie with threads 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Navanod

> Ar I'm using stainless steel mess. And use netting to warp the moss over to the stainless steel mess
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


Hahaha! So Don & Ron are both right!

Yes, it's much easier to net than to mesh, but will end up with a lump of net at the bottom that have to bury in the soil

----------


## 14litre

> Okay, maybe I should ask this instead: any where I can buy _rigid white plastic_ meshes to tie moss on?


I saw white plastic meshes at those DIY shops (e.g. HomeFix, Selffix).

I bought a black one before.

This is the brand that they carry. They hang small samples at the rack too.
http://www.kenford.com.sg/products.asp?rcid=2

and these *plastic* mesh floats, do take note of that. I have used pebbles to sink it. 
but I changed this setup already. now all my mosses are placed freely on the soil.

----------


## Navanod

Black semi-rigid mesh for gardening can be found at some of the Daiso. Comes in 2 sizes

----------


## Batfish

hello,, may I know after doing all these, how to remove the moss to decorate a tank?

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> hello,, may I know after doing all these, how to remove the moss to decorate a tank?


Just pick up the object that has the attached mini fissidens and simply re-position it in the tank.

----------


## Switchs

it takes 5-6 months for non chilled temp 28-29 to grow for harvesting size.

----------


## flatearthling

recommended to keep it in a cooler environment at least 25-26 it will grow very well, important is consistency in the temperature.

----------

